# Pippa - 11 Months



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I realize this is probably ridiculously gratuitous, but Pips turned 11 months old on Monday. Time is moving so fast... (too fast in some ways)

Here are some recent pics of my girl:


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Pippa!!! You've grown so much since December! Come run with Gracie someday soon!

Gracie turned 10 months on Tuesday. While I didn't get a good picture to mark the occasion (my poor 4th child!), I did take a short video clip of her running in the rain:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AkH_QldLrs

First birthdays are right around the corner! Are our puppies still puppies????


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Pippa is a beauty! It does go by fast! My brother's girlfriend just sent me a picture of the Otto on the day I met him :'( Such a cutie!

Victoria - I love Gracie's "shake off" at the end! My dad always comments on Otto's dry shake. Something to the extent of "Guy, where's the water?!" haha


----------

